# Pritzer Fac, Belgium - August 2014



## Goldie87 (May 6, 2015)

'Pritzer Fac' is a Belgian University. The building seems to have become disused over the course of a number of years, going by the numerous dates found and the varying decay. Probably one of my favorite places visited over the summer.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 7, 2015)

Very lucky indeed to have visited here. Still on my to do list. Looks awesome and your pictures show this, cheers


----------



## clinka (May 7, 2015)

I love the wall of art and the staircase in picture 2. Well done.


----------



## UrbanX (May 7, 2015)

Simply stunning. It's just gone up my to-do list be a few pegs! 
Fantastic photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (May 7, 2015)

Erm, like, wow!


----------



## tumble112 (May 7, 2015)

I thought the staircase was going to be the highlight, until I saw the room with the chandelier!


----------



## brickworx (May 7, 2015)

That's pretty special ....lovely mix of decadence vs decay, right up my street....thanks for posting.


----------



## skankypants (May 7, 2015)

Super snaps,cheers


----------



## Urbexbandoned (May 8, 2015)

Stunning, off to Belgium soon so will have to check this out


----------



## flyboys90 (May 8, 2015)

What a beauty.


----------



## smiler (May 8, 2015)

Proper Job, Thanks


----------



## Goldie87 (May 10, 2015)

Cheers guys, it's definitely one worth visiting if you are over there!


----------

